# 6 foot viv? Where to get it??



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey guys!

I have 2 exo terra 3 foot glass vivs within which i keep my corn snake and my royal python. my plan was to buy or build a 6 foot viv for my other snake (carpet python) and sit the two 3 foot vivs on top of it, side by side. This would create a sort of stack system for all my display vivs.

Was just wondering if anyone had any links or ideas as to where i can get my hands on a 6 foot viv? The longest i can seem to find is 4 foot.

i am idealy after a 6x2x2 : victory:

Cheers!


----------



## mikevaliance (Aug 31, 2010)

madhandstylez said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have 2 exo terra 3 foot glass vivs within which i keep my corn snake and my royal python. my plan was to buy or build a 6 foot viv for my other snake (carpet python) and sit the two 3 foot vivs on top of it, side by side. This would create a sort of stack system for all my display vivs.
> 
> ...


You'll probably need one custom built. Give some of your local rep shops a call, most will probably build you one for a reasonable price. I've called a couple of places in Bristol and been quoted between £150 - £250 for a 6ft x 2ft.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Any rep shop will be able to order one for you.

Mine was from ND Aquatics and cost me £200 and for an additional £20 its been glass lined too. They even threw in free delivery!


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

I have my boa in a Viv Exotic Modular

Vivexotic Products - MODX modular range of vivariums, available in 3ft sections

Bloody good viv, quality construction, easily goes together, and the middle support means the two you want to put on top won't bow the roof at all. 

Surrey Pet Supplies have them in, and both the main and extension are around £80, so just over £160. Bargain! 

Or do what I did, and get your local shop to price match


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Any rep shop will be able to order one for you.
> 
> Mine was from ND Aquatics and cost me £200 and for an additional £20 its been glass lined too. They even threw in free delivery!
> 
> image


 
looks great mate! Might try to get ahold of sumthin like this man - it looks smart!


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

Mulv said:


> I have my boa in a Viv Exotic Modular
> 
> Vivexotic Products - MODX modular range of vivariums, available in 3ft sections
> 
> ...


 
I saw these acctually but wasnt sure how good they would actually be mate! how do they go together? was wondering that!


----------



## Mulv (Feb 20, 2009)

They go together brilliantly. Before i bought mine I was worried about the strength of the middle because of the join, but the supports are great and mine is solid as a rock.

Personally I have seen some pretty shocking ND vivs after only a few months use, so I don't trust them. 

I've had two viv exotics from new, and the quality on both is superb. The only problem I ever found was one of the holes for the fitting was ever so slightly too small, so I just drilled it out. 

Only other thing is, do ND vivs come flat packed? Otherwise you need a van to take it home / move it if you ever need to.


----------



## westycrestie (Jun 11, 2012)

hey i was thinking about a vivexotic ex 55inch do you think this is big enough for a male common boa?


----------



## DanielF (Oct 31, 2010)

Volly


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

if your handy build one : victory:


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> if your handy build one : victory:


I second Volly for custom, if you want flat pack try SWELL on the net they are VERY cheap for viv exotic


----------



## YXZF (May 29, 2011)

Could buy from another forum member, I saw this one but there's probably a few in classifieds 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/857108-sale-6x2x2-vivarium.html


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

If the OP hasn't got one in the 18 months since they started the thread.... I doubt they still need it.


----------



## Bradleybradleyc (May 7, 2012)

Meko said:


> If the OP hasn't got one in the 18 months since they started the thread.... I doubt they still need it.


Blimey I didn't see the original date it came up on the first page of the list:blush:

Must pay more attention :blush:


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

*6ft viv*

Hi

Take a look at our website, ViperVivs | Arboreal & Terrestrial Vivariums | Bespoke Vivariums

We have a display viv that we did not sell at the Doncaster show today, 
6ft x 2ft x 1.5ft - normally priced at £499 but would keep the show offer price of £395.

PM me if you are interested, weigh far less than food, mdf etc, fantastic to keep clean & hygenic.

Thanks

Julie
ViperVivs


----------

